# which resorts in outer banks and/or virginia beach?



## SJRSONG (Jul 28, 2006)

I am looking for a timeshare near East Coast beach in summer 2008... can anyone recommend few resorts for a family with small kids?  Thanks.


----------



## gjhardt (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you would really enjoy Va Beach,  Ocean Beach Club, Boardwalk and Turtle Cay are among my favorite.  Beach quarters is nice too but a little older but you get to use turtle cay's facilities too


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 29, 2006)

Outer Banks Beach Club and Golden Strand in Kill Devil Hills. GS is older but has fabulous views and is right on the beach. OBBB not all units face the ocean but again is right on the ocean. We just came back from GS in June and I would go again. Nothing fancy,1980's older exterior but nice clean large units. We had a 3 bedroom and a view to die for. No activites at GS not sure about OBBC but you don;t need them because you have the beach. Many families were there.

I have been to Virginia Beach prior to us owning a TS and it is a wonderful wide beach with a nice boardwalk and you are near Williamsburg and Busch Gardens etc.


----------



## Indea88 (Jul 29, 2006)

BIS Ocean Pines in Duck, the outer banks, we enjoyed. We were in A building which was smack dab on the dunes! The other buildings are set back off the beach. It is a quiet resort without many amentities but Duck is a wonderful beach town. Great restaurants, shops, bakeries....We own at High Dunes the last week in August but have never been there it is rented each year. This resort is also on the beach. Most of the outer banks resorts are older but the beach is the draw....Oh and we love Turtle Cay in VA Beach ( an Interval exchange)Andie cruisecrates.com


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 29, 2006)

On OBX we liked Barrier Island Pines Beach, The Golden Strand and High Dunes Resort.  One word of precaution all three resorts have direct beach access, however they are not Marriott's resorts in quality of amenites.

Sunrise and sunset views at all three resorts are just outstanding! I would visit all three in a heartbeat.  Just not in the month of July.  It is hot and humid. .


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 29, 2006)

The highest demand resort on the OBX is Outer Banks Beach Club I and II.  Both are on the beach (although with a section of one on the other side of the road) and have the best organized activities.  I don't think you could go wrong with any OBX oceanfront resort, although Hatteras High is away from most OBX activities down on Hatteras Island, and the non-oceanfront units of Dunes South are badly in need of updating.  There are also too frequent reports of maintenance issues at BIS Ocean Pines.  At Ocean Villas II, you also should consider that they have lost access to the pool at Ocean Villas, and now use the YMCA pool 3 miles away instead.


----------



## SJRSONG (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you very much for all of your help....  coming from west coast for the 1st time with 3 small kids... I have noticed Outer Banks Beach Club II is gold crown and OBBC I is silver crown... Is that matter too much?  Also, I am searching against S. Cal summer week.  What is my chance of getting summer week in those resorts?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 31, 2006)

OBBC I was Gold Crown last year.  Locally, most people treat them as essentially the same.  More important than which resort you get is to get a unit on the beach side of the road.


----------



## ausman (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought from the layout that OBBC 1 was on the beach side and OBBC 11 was not.

Further that OBBC 1 was Saturday and Sunday check in, and OBBC 11 was Friday. OBBC 1 was 1BR and 3BR's and OBBC 11 was mainly 2BR with a very small number of 1BR's.

Since I would like to go back at some point have I got this right of confused it somehow.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 31, 2006)

TUG101
Look 1-2 years out. OBBC is right down the street from Golden Strand. We went the 1st week of June and the ocean was still cold,air temps were 80's. OBBC seemed to only have a few unit with oceanviews but seems to be a newer resort than GS. You would want the beachside at OBBC.

 We had a 3bedroom unit N3 and what a sweeping oceanview we had at GS from the balcony,living room and master bedroom. I was searching RCI and it was online and pulled with my summer Cape Cod week. 

I own a Marriott but was perfectly happy with the unit albeit older exterior. Plenty of room,stocked well, great view,clean unit. No washers in the unit but there are two free laundry rooms onsite.


----------



## somerville (Jul 31, 2006)

basham said:
			
		

> I thought from the layout that OBBC 1 was on the beach side and OBBC 11 was not.
> 
> Further that OBBC 1 was Saturday and Sunday check in, and OBBC 11 was Friday. OBBC 1 was 1BR and 3BR's and OBBC 11 was mainly 2BR with a very small number of 1BR's.
> 
> Since I would like to go back at some point have I got this right of confused it somehow.



OBBC I is the round buildings on the oceanside.  They are 1 or 3 bedroom.  OBBC II is the square buildings.  All are two bedroom.  One section is oceanside next to OBBC I.  The other section is behind OBBC I on the other side of the beach road.  This section is Friday checkin.  The oceanside units are Saturday or Sunday checkin.


----------



## ausman (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks. Rounds and Squares make it easy to understand.


----------



## SJRSONG (Aug 3, 2006)

*Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas  (#5005)*

only resort I can see in July 2008 is this resort... is this a good resort other than its location not being on the beach?


----------



## Jeni (Aug 3, 2006)

My parents picked up a purchase at Seascape for $1,000.  If you are used to modern and 5 star resort, this is not the place.  However, the units have been updated (new carpet and furniture) and they are always IMMACULATE!  There are two pools and parking at the beach.  We stay there each year and enjoy ourselves, and our toddler son doesn't know that the unit looks like something out of the 80s, but again, very clean and everything you need is there.

I live in SE Virginia and no one from here goes to VB...most locals go to the Outer Banks (OBX).  For the 2nd time this week, a large portion of VB is closed for swimming due to fecal bacteria...never had that problem in OBX.  I've stayed at Outer Banks Beach Club, BIS- Duck, and BIS Kitty Hawk.  I actually like BIS Kitty Hawk the best- new, clean, and spacious with nice pools.  You get a parking pass to park in a lot right at the beach.  Hope that helps.

Jeni


----------



## SJRSONG (Aug 4, 2006)

*Bis???*

Thank you very much!!!  It helps alot for me to select a right resort for our family since I am not really familiar with East Coast beaches.  What resort is BIS?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 4, 2006)

Barrier Island Stattion-BIS


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 4, 2006)

On the local t/s rental market on the OBX, Seascape is the second lowest in demand, with BIS-Kitty Hawk having the lowest demand.  The problem for these resorts is location.  Most people want to be on the beach, and you have to drive to the beach (or make a lonnnnggg walk) from these two.  BIS-Kitty Hawk is the farthest from the beach, in the woods berhind the Wal-Mart.

For exchange, when you get down to slim pickins', it is BIS-Kitty Hawk and Seascape that are most likely to still be availible.

Seascape appeals to golfers because it is adjacent to the Seascape golf course, and owners have golf privileges.  Exchangers and renters can use the golf course, but at higher fees.




			
				TUG101 said:
			
		

> only resort I can see in July 2008 is this resort... is this a good resort other than its location not being on the beach?


----------



## Jeni (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree, both Seascape and BIS Kitty Hawk are removed from the beach, but both resorts are only a few blocks from the oceanfront, and both offer private parking right at the beach.  We've stayed at both.  As non-golfers with young children, we love BIS Kitty Hawk,  but Seascape is a nice stay too, just a little less modern.  Hope that helps.  Think of it this way, even if you stay at an "oceanfront" resort, you can still be a good distance from the beach, as is the case at BIS in Duck.  Happy planning!

Jeni


----------



## SJRSONG (Sep 13, 2006)

*weather in OBX*

How is the weather in August (most likely end of August) in OBX?  How is fishing?


----------



## shar (Sep 22, 2006)

You may want to go a bit more south and try A Place At the Beach III in Atlantic Beach North Carolina.   They have a wonderful pool and water slide for the children.  It will keep them occupied for hours.  I love the water slide myself.  The beach is very nice and the units are at the beach so no streets to cross.  The units are not fancy,but this is the beach. The one bedroom units have a den that has a trundle bed which will sleep two. So it is like having a second bedroom while exchanging into a one bedroom.  There is also an indoor pool, if by chance it is raining.  Also it has a small arcade and game room.    


Shar

http://www.aplaceatthebeachhoa.com


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 22, 2006)

The property at BIS-Duck goes from ocean to sound.  It is quite a large resort, so some units will be a good hike from the ocean.  It is best to find out the location of availible units there.  For the oceanfront resorts outside of Duck, however, the units are all convenient to the ocean.




			
				Jeni said:
			
		

> I agree, both Seascape and BIS Kitty Hawk are removed from the beach, but both resorts are only a few blocks from the oceanfront, and both offer private parking right at the beach.  We've stayed at both.  As non-golfers with young children, we love BIS Kitty Hawk,  but Seascape is a nice stay too, just a little less modern.  Hope that helps.  Think of it this way, even if you stay at an "oceanfront" resort, you can still be a good distance from the beach, as is the case at BIS in Duck.  Happy planning!
> 
> Jeni


----------



## ELE (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree with the A Place At The Beach response.  Debbie, the RCI rep, is great and will give you good ocean view if you call ahead.  She seldom answers her phone, but if you leave a message, she will give you good view if she has something.  If you need an iron, take one with you.  There is no iron nor ironing board in the units.  There are two at the desk given on a first come, first served basis and they do not require a return time.  The staff is  nice, but really laid back, so if you need something that they don't consider an emergency, be ready to wait, possibly not get it.

I love Four Sails, Va. Beach because all of the units are ocean front.  Not great inside, but clean.  The staff is wonderful.

Don't know about OBX.


----------



## obxlee (Sep 23, 2006)

*Barrier Island Station - Duck*

We are owners during week 29 at BIS - DUCK. This resort needs some updating, especially the indoor pool area, but the units are nice. The outdoor pool is nice and in good proximity to the beach. Duck is a great place to vacation.


----------

